# how do you like 'em girls?



## Mr Bacon (Mar 10, 2012)

A poll obviously created for guys to answer. Me and my friends disagree all the time when it comes to our physical standards for female attractiveness. One of them likes them super slim with sharp face traits, I like them a little chubby and curvy. I think it gives them a cute face.

So... let's let statistics speak for themselves.


----------



## apx24 (Jan 31, 2012)

I'm not too bothered about the body of a woman, I prefer a girl with a nice personality over anything else, (yeah this is one of those stupid cliche answers), I voted for 'nice curves' because If I had to pick one that would be it


----------



## Mr Bacon (Mar 10, 2012)

apx24 said:


> I'm not too bothered about the body of a woman, I prefer a girl with a nice personality over anything else, (yeah this is one of those stupid cliche answers), I voted for 'nice curves' because If I had to pick one that would be it


Yep, it's obviously the whole package that counts!


----------



## pineapplebun (Oct 25, 2011)

Interested in the answers to this!


----------



## Canucklehead (Aug 28, 2012)

Downward dog, chaturanga, vinyasa, into ashtanga sun salutaion.


----------



## SnowFlakesFire (Aug 23, 2012)

This thread is useless. Most of guys think that underweight girl is "chubby". So they cannot answer to this.


----------



## Baiken (Sep 11, 2012)

The muscular.



SnowFlakesFire said:


> Rhis thread is useless. Most of guys think that underweight girl is "chubby". So they cannot answer this.


female pls go


----------



## Mr Bacon (Mar 10, 2012)

SnowFlakesFire said:


> Rhis thread is useless. Most of guys think that underweight girl is "chubby". So they cannot answer this.


When I think of chubby, I think of, lets see... Kim Kardashian for instance. Even girls a little chubbier than her could still be included in the "chubby with curves" category.

So no, we are not idiots, thank you.


----------



## Double Indemnity (Aug 15, 2011)

KK is curvy not chubby. Thank you very much.


----------



## Rossy (Jan 15, 2011)

Curvy with brown hair.


----------



## Droidsteel (Mar 22, 2012)

I don't mind so long as they aren't obese or extremely thin.


----------



## Baiken (Sep 11, 2012)

Double Indemnity said:


> KK is curvy not chubby. Thank you very much.


>What is an opinion?


----------



## Canucklehead (Aug 28, 2012)

Double Indemnity said:


> KK is curvy not chubby. Thank you very much.


Keira Knightley?


----------



## Sourdog (Sep 13, 2011)

Maybe curvy, but if they have a chubby stomach it's a turn off for me. Probaly more into a fit yoga instructer.


----------



## SnowFlakesFire (Aug 23, 2012)

Canucklehead said:


> Keira Knightley?


If she is still on same weight than last time I checked, she is 4-6 lbs under weight. Normal bmi is 20- and hers is 17. That is when they count that starving begins.


----------



## meeps (Dec 5, 2011)

SnowFlakesFire said:


> If she is still on same weight than last time I checked, she is 4-6 lbs under weight. Normal bmi is 20- and hers is 17. That is when they count that starving begins.


some girls are naturally super thin, not because they are starving themselves.

Kim Kardashian is not chubby. Christina Aguilera is though.


----------



## arnie (Jan 24, 2012)

I'm surprised the yoga instructor is falling behind. Love it when a girl has a lean, toned and flexible body. So many more activities you can do together.  :lol


----------



## xstrongandsilentx (Jul 17, 2010)

curvy chicks rock!!!!! I'm a big dude so i'd probably smash skinny gals


----------



## mesmerize (Oct 19, 2012)

i couldnt vote........ i like them a little chubby but without curves.


----------



## elvin jones (Dec 12, 2011)

Everyone has slightly varying tastes. From what I can tell the ideal body type for females in the western world is a combination of thin and fit. Not too thin and a bit athletic. I might as well post an example of what I find most attractive.


----------



## SnowFlakesFire (Aug 23, 2012)

elvin jones said:


> Everyone has slightly varying tastes. From what I can tell the ideal body type for females in the western world is a combination of thin and fit. Not too thin and a bit athletic. I might as well post an example of what I find most attractive.


What is her name?


----------



## elvin jones (Dec 12, 2011)

SnowFlakesFire said:


> What is her name?


Future Mrs. Jones. Hah. I don't know. But I like girls who have athletic hobbies like surfing. skiing, tennis, etc. So it is a bonus in my eyes.


----------



## John The Great (Jul 23, 2012)

Don't think I've ever thought "She's hot _because_ she's thin" or "She's hot _because_ she has green eyes". I generally find someone attractive for reasons unknown and notice those specific features later on.

But since my last couple of crushes were 'curvy' I'll go with that.


----------



## Freiheit (Dec 8, 2008)

SnowFlakesFire said:


> This thread is useless. Most of guys think that underweight girl is "chubby". So they cannot answer to this.


I thought it was the opposite. Guys prefer fat chicks because the thinner ones resemble a man? Something like that.


----------



## Mr Bacon (Mar 10, 2012)

Double Indemnity said:


> KK is curvy not chubby. Thank you very much.


I beg to differ! To me, she'd certainly be more of a slightly chubby girl, rather than the yoga instructor/fashion model type. Just my opinion of course...


----------



## John The Great (Jul 23, 2012)

Mr Bacon said:


> I beg to differ! To me, she'd certainly be more of a slightly chubby girl, rather than the yoga instructor/fashion model type. Just my opinion of course...


Looks curvy to me...


----------



## arnie (Jan 24, 2012)

BTW, how come there's no option for centaurs? :con


----------



## MindOverMood (Dec 12, 2009)

I like em all.


----------



## Diacetylmorphine (Mar 9, 2011)

Inbetween yoga fit and chubby would probably be ideal, not that I find any of the listed types to be unattractive.


----------



## Double Indemnity (Aug 15, 2011)

Canucklehead said:


> Keira Knightley?


Skinny/very thin - the fashion model types


----------



## Double Indemnity (Aug 15, 2011)

Mr Bacon said:


> I beg to differ! To me, she'd certainly be more of a slightly chubby girl, rather than the yoga instructor/fashion model type. Just my opinion of course...


Sorry to inform you but it's Khloe. Khloe is the chubby Kardashian.


----------



## Reclus (Jan 11, 2012)

Just reading the options in this poll made me cringe, let alone the starter question.


----------



## ohgodits2014 (Mar 18, 2011)

Where's the option for "Normal American Woman Size"?



Mindy Kaling said:


> Since I am not model-skinny, but also not super-fat and fabulously owning my hugeness, I fall into that nebulous, 'Normal American Woman Size' that legions of fashion stylists detest. For the record, I'm a size 8 (this week anyway). Many stylists hate that size because, I think, to them, I lack the self-discipline to be an aesthetic, or the sassy confidence to be a total fatty hedonist. They're like 'Pick a lane.'


No wait, actually that counts as "a little chubby, with nice curves." Never mind.


----------



## CopadoMexicano (Aug 21, 2004)

i like em with jalapenos


----------



## Brasilia (Aug 23, 2012)

I like them Nigella Lawson










I'm seriously going to by her book now


----------



## TobeyJuarez (May 16, 2012)

like girls who are petite, curvy, or athletic... iguess i have a wide range of taste


----------



## nubly (Nov 2, 2006)

SnowFlakesFire said:


> What is her name?


----------



## meeps (Dec 5, 2011)

Reclus said:


> Just reading the options in this poll made me cringe, let alone the starter question.


yeah. i thought he was asking _girls_ how the like their _men_.. the thread title is bad.


----------



## nubly (Nov 2, 2006)

Mr Bacon said:


> I beg to differ! To me, she'd certainly be more of a slightly chubby girl, rather than the yoga instructor/fashion model type. Just my opinion of course...


thunder thighs


----------



## Alas Babylon (Aug 28, 2012)

Is it actually necessary to say that anyone who isn't athletic or (probably) anorexic is chubby or fat? 
I mean, plenty of curvy women are actually in the healthy weight range.


----------



## probably offline (Oct 8, 2012)

Paradox Frog said:


> Is it actually necessary to say that anyone who isn't athletic or (probably) anorexic is chubby or fat?
> I mean, plenty of curvy women are actually in the healthy weight range.


It's always nice to be put in the 2-metres-tall-anorexic-model category too, just because you're skinny. Just sayin'. But yeah, according to this thread you're basically either anorexic, perfectly muscular, "chubby/curvy"(no bellies please!!!) or fat.

(I know this is a poll with extreme options and I'm not butthurt, it was just funny)


----------



## Spacefaring1 (Sep 18, 2012)

This thread seems a little degrading as 90% of what I find attractive in a woman is her personality. But since you all want to know... For their appearance, I prefer them to have curves and a little fat around their waist, yet I like a firm butt and toned legs. The biggest deal for their body is tits: I don't like them to be flat; they just make me feel like they're too young. But, appearance-wise, their face and the way they do their hair is the first thing I see on a woman, and the first thing that tells me whether or not I am physically attracted to her.


----------



## huh (Mar 19, 2007)

Uhh...normal body type? Physically, there isn't really a specific type I'm attracted to over another. My only real concern is that they aren't completely overweight, because I'm kind of small for a guy..


----------



## squall78 (Feb 17, 2012)

bring um tall and skinny


----------



## Cocaine Unicorn (May 11, 2012)

So.. wait. You said this was for guys to answer? What about the lesbians and the bisexuals?


----------



## gusstaf (Jan 1, 2012)

rednosereindeer said:


> Where's the option for "Normal American Woman Size"?
> 
> No wait, actually that counts as "a little chubby, with nice curves." Never mind.


I love Mindy Kaling and I love that quote! But as someone who wavers between size 6 and 8, I don't particularly like to think of myself as "a little chubby." Mostly because chubby is seen as such a derogatory word these days.

And bodies are so diverse, it really is impossible to lump them in four categories. And from what I see here, there's a pretty huge disparity in the way males define and perceive different female body types.


----------



## mjkittredge (Sep 8, 2012)

I like them all, but the ones in good shape are the hottest


----------



## RenegadeReloaded (Mar 12, 2011)

Skinny for me, a slim waistline and that's about it for my preferred woman, I don't ask much do I ?


----------



## Mr Bacon (Mar 10, 2012)

Cocaine Unicorn said:


> So.. wait. You said this was for guys to answer? What about the lesbians and the bisexuals?


Yup, this was for guys. Too bad for lesbians


----------



## TobeyJuarez (May 16, 2012)

arnie said:


> btw, how come there's no option for centaurs? :con


dat ***  lol


----------



## Mr Bacon (Mar 10, 2012)

*The statistics have spoken*! Time to throw these leftover pizza slices away, and go work out these tighs, butts, and tummies :yes.

But if you lack the motivation, don't despair, some guys like 'em nice and curvy


----------



## TobeyJuarez (May 16, 2012)

marry me :mushy lol


----------



## rymo (Sep 6, 2009)

Jennifer Lawrence in Silver Lining's Playbook...ugh...amazing in those dance/yoga pants.


----------



## Cocaine Unicorn (May 11, 2012)

Mr Bacon said:


> Yup, this was for guys. Too bad for lesbians


Joke's on you, I voted. :boogie


----------



## Durzo (Jun 4, 2011)

Haha ^^^^


----------



## Mr Bacon (Mar 10, 2012)

Cocaine Unicorn said:


> Joke's on you, I voted. :boogie


Bad girl, you're screwing with statistics! What did you vote? I'm curious.


----------



## Cocaine Unicorn (May 11, 2012)

Mr Bacon said:


> Bad girl, you're screwing with statistics! What did you vote? I'm curious.


_You'll never know_.


----------



## AllToAll (Jul 6, 2011)

Brasilia said:


> I like them Nigella Lawson
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I am so turned on by this woman, that it's gotten to the point where I've begun to question my sexuality.



Cocaine Unicorn said:


> Joke's on you, I voted. :boogie


:lol


----------



## arnie (Jan 24, 2012)

arnie said:


> BTW, how come there's no option for centaurs? :con


Now I'm staring at this picture trying to figure out how she gets the nylons on. There must be a zipper on the top. :stu

I need to go to bed.


----------

